# Apartment Balcony Privacy Help



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A picture of the ones with the slats would sure help.
How's the HOA going to feel about it?
As simple way would be to use some vinyl lattis held on with some plastic cable ties.
That way there's no drilling.

They also sell stips of material that are really made for chain link fencing that cold be woven into the spindles.


----------



## Janovic (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll try my best to get a photo of one after work. 
HOA generally allows it, I just could never figure out how some installed it. From a distance they look like they were weaved through the bar in a carbon fiber like pattern, but at any rate, I'll capture a photo of one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be the material used for sun screens on green houses. Just guessing.
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/category/shade-cloth


----------



## Janovic (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bump from the dead*

Hey guys, it has been a long while. Sadly, I still have not accomplished this goal as of yet. 

Thanks for the suggestion JoeCap but those materials were not sufficient for the job. 

I did however get some pictures last week from a fair distance. Still wondering if someone can help me identify the materials needed for this project.

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

They just look like the plastic privacy slats that Joe mentiond used with chain link fences. Here's just one online supplier but you should have no problem finding them locally. http://fence-material.com/feprslboloch.html


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks like with the green one they wrapped black chain link fence around the railing first. 

The tan and red ones look to just be weaved between the slats.


----------



## Janovic (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will look into this project further this week and update with results.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... You could weave, Whatever fabric or material 'tween the spindles that ya Want,....

Canvas or vinyl, in 'bout any color you can imagine,....

Burlap would work, 'n is cheap, but would rot out after a couple years,...
Same with a bamboo screen,....


----------



## AndrewSteindl (Jan 28, 2015)

How about you consider some hanging plants instead of just fence slats?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

A cheap way to go -buy some aluminum or vinyl mini-blinds, take them apart and remove the slats. Attach the slats to a couple of wooden or PVC uprights with a space between them, 1/4-1/2". Use nylon cable ties to attach the uprights top and bottom each side to the railing.


----------

